# Martin prices finally dropped!



## Ringwraith (Nov 17, 2007)

In case you are in the market for a new Martin, the TO area stores have finally dropped their prices. I've been looking at getting one for awhile but when the dollar changed so much I was seriously considering going state side. The Toronto area stores were still asking the same prices as when our dollar was so low. It worked out to be about 40% more!!! Just checked again with three popular guitar shops & they have come down to close to what the US guys sell for. Also, just in case you didn't know. The listed price on the US websites all have to be what Martin tells them. If you call these stores, the price is considerably lower than what they have listed.

Any ways, just wanted to pass on the info.

Cheers
Sean


----------



## Ship of fools (Nov 17, 2007)

Its what they call Manafactures Suggested Retail Price, look to pay about 
65% of that to get a real price,some will go as high as 78% but then they are the stores that don't last very long on the market.They do that with Canadian stores also when they list on the Net>ship


----------



## Ringwraith (Nov 17, 2007)

Isn't the MSRP the really high price they list? ("list" price) 

Take the HD-28 for example. (US sites & USD) The list price is $3299, the price under that which they can't advertise lower is $2499. Calling around a lot of stores actually sell it for $1900-$2000 which apparently is just over cost according to one store owner in NYC that was shocked when I told him what others were selling it for. hehe The local Toronto area stores were selling this model for $2750-$2800 just a few weeks ago. It's finnally come down to $2300 which although is a bit more than some US stores, it's not too bad considering the extra cost of buying Stateside be it shipping or traveling to get it.

Cheers
Sean


----------



## zdogma (Mar 21, 2006)

Ringwraith said:


> Isn't the MSRP the really high price they list? ("list" price)
> 
> Take the HD-28 for example. (US sites & USD) The list price is $3299, the price under that which they can't advertise lower is $2499. Calling around a lot of stores actually sell it for $1900-$2000 which apparently is just over cost according to one store owner in NYC that was shocked when I told him what others were selling it for. hehe The local Toronto area stores were selling this model for $2750-$2800 just a few weeks ago. It's finnally come down to $2300 which although is a bit more than some US stores, it's not too bad considering the extra cost of buying Stateside be it shipping or traveling to get it.
> 
> ...



2300 is a good price for that guitar.


----------



## Ship of fools (Nov 17, 2007)

I think the market place reallly sets the price for most guitars,when they get to greedy that guitar sits there for months and doesn't sell, well they have already paid for it, and they are loosing money out the door by over pricing,I have seen that with the smaller shops who sell higher end guitars, the corporate stores, they dont care generally,but you can often get them to move if you bring out your credit card and it happens to be a golden color, they move the price really fast then.Ship


----------



## Gilliangirl (Feb 26, 2006)

I don't mean to change the subject, or start a war, but I've heard that the best Martins are 30 years or older and anything newer (post-1977) is not worth the money because Martin started using cheaper parts after that. Has anyone else heard this/know anything about this? Is this just a rumour? I admit I don't know a whole lot about Martins.


----------



## Jeff Flowerday (Jan 23, 2006)

Gilliangirl said:


> I don't mean to change the subject, or start a war, but I've heard that the best Martins are 30 years or older and anything newer (post-1977) is not worth the money because Martin started using cheaper parts after that. Has anyone else heard this/know anything about this? Is this just a rumour? I admit I don't know a whole lot about Martins.


The guitar either sounds great or it doesn't. Not sure what you mean cheaper parts, acoustic guitars are all about wood quality and the builder. Early Martins had good wood, that said there were still duds. The odds of getting a dud now are higher. But this goes for Gibson and and any builder that's survived the decline in wood quality.


----------



## Steeler (Oct 31, 2007)

A good guitar, new today, will sound even better in 30 years.

Wood settles, and other factors.

Old Martins vary, but are usually very good. 
Pre-War (WW2) command a much higher price than post war.

There were periods of high manufacturing numbers that are less desirable.

You can find many websites devoted to this.

The bottom line with acoustics is you have to try them.
Even in bad years, there were some gems, and vise versa.
No two pieces of wood are identical, it's an organic fact.

It's not uncommon for a pro whos looking to purchase a particular model to sit and play a half dozen, with sequential serial numbers, and select the one they prefer.


----------



## patrick s. (Mar 24, 2007)

what shops sell martins here in TO ? i only know of L&M and 12 fret



zdogma said:


> 2300 is a good price for that guitar.


i'm saving up to get one... hopefully i'll find one here in the GTA


----------



## Ringwraith (Nov 17, 2007)

Steves as well


----------



## Jeff Flowerday (Jan 23, 2006)

Just priced out an OM42.

$3600 at WildWood in the U.S. L&M will sell for $3950. Add in shipping/brokerage to get it up from the US and that's pretty close in my book.


----------



## Mr.Tramples (Dec 11, 2007)

As much as I love martins, and I hate to do this; but each one I've owned fell apart, drastically, starting with the neck, they came loose, even after every precaution I could take due to the climate. I was most heartbroken about an HD-28. I'd still like another Martin, but I rather see them be able to withstand a bit more.


----------



## Tony Burns (Dec 20, 2007)

I guess we all have our own opinions about Martin - i bought my first Martin a couple of years ago ( a OM28v ) and it has a super sound - a little angy about Martin discontinuing using Waverly tuners and going with Gotoh , but they've been on their for two years now and they seem OK - my only concern is that its not as easy to play as my Larrivee OMv60 , but im going to visit Trinity guitars where i bought it and Jim's going to lower the saddle a touch ( hes a super guy ) - the V neck was something i thought id like , but theirs days i could take it or leave it -- Knowing what i do about Martin , - this is probably my first and last Martin - ( unless I fall into something un-believable - like a D-18GE cheap ! ) When i was a kid i always wanted a Martin ( played Guilds 20-30 years ago - still have my '71 D55 ) I'm looking for a new ( or gently used fingerstyle guitar - but not an OM ) guitar , possibly a lowden or a goodall ( or other )-- but im keeping my options open and im trying to get an education .


----------

